# Scientific Wrestling by George Bothner



## lklawson (Jun 15, 2009)

I have republished Scientific Wrestling by George Bothner.

The download is, as always, no cost.

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/scientific-wrestling/7284373

Back Cover:George Bothner, considered alternately the "most Scientific" and best "defensive wrestler" of his day, penned this classic of Catch-as-Catch-Can Wrestling in 1912 for Fox's sports library.

Bothner, a native of New York, began his wrestling career at 13 years old and, according to The Bryan Times, as a "youth" won the amateur 125 lb. title and then, a bare two hours later, won the 158 lb. title.  In his amateur career, lasting 7 years, he never lost a contest.

His professional career, spanning nearly two decades, began in 1896 under Hugh Leonard at the New York Athletic Club. In 1899 he defeated Tom Riley to win the Lightweight Championship, successfully defending his title twice. He became an immensely popular wrestler, a SuperStar by today's standards.  During this time, he fought exhibitions matches with greats such as George Hackenshcmidt and was a pioneer in the wildly popular cross-discipline "Wrestling versus Jiu Jitsu" matches.  Notably, he won against Katsukuma Higashi in 1905 in the early years of the fad. 9 years later, in 1914, at the age of 48, Bothner defended the honor of Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling against noted Jiu Jitsu exponent Tarro Miyake, retiring afterward.

Bothner taught wrestling for the majority of his life.  His wrestling school, based in New York, remained open until at least his 80th year.

This manual, penned at the height of his career, is well written, comprehensive, and lavished with more than 60 instructional photographs as well as pictures of wrestling greats.  This is truly a "must have" for the Catch-as-Catch-Can practitioner and a valuable resource for grapplers, and martial historians.​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2009)

Sweet brother!!!!  Thanks a mint.


----------

